# Konaki ???



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi i have a Konaki. model KO-SH12. Dual 4ohm 120oz is all it says on the back. It feels like a quality sub. I just can't find any info on it. I think it's for a car. But i was wondering if anyone knows if this really is a good sub and if it is, is it possible to convert it into a nice sub for my room.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

I found a car audio forum discussing quality of this driver. 
PM sent to OP.


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

thank you.. i'm sorry if i'm asking a dumb question here, so this sub would be no good for a home sub? i'm new.. trying to learn what's what.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Without knowing the parameters of the driver it is difficult to say and makes designing a box to best utilise the driver impossible.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

I would be wary of anything I can't easily find information for, online.

Can you find their website?


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)

Honestly i didn't look for it.. the guy a cuple responces up found a link to where people were talking about them in a forum.. they are modifying them somehow and i guess they are saying the subs no joke,, i think it's made in Japan,, i saw and held good car subs and i saw and held cheap subs.,, to me it seems this thing is no joke,, i read some people use them in competitions.. Is it possible for a speaker to look like its top quality but really a junk?


----------



## jason1234567 (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

When I surfed the web for information, nothing came up.


----------

